# Kultura > Letërsia shqiptare > Krijime në gjuhë të huaja >  Poetry in Motion

## MisCongeniality

This is one of my favorite poems....

*A bouquet by Beio Dao (1949)-*

Between me and the world..
You are a calendar, a compass
A ray of light that slips through the gloom
You are a biographical sketch, a bookmark
A preface that comes to the end.

Between me and the world
You are a gauze curtain, a mist
A lamp shining into my dreams
You are a bamboo flute, a song without words
A closed eyelid carved in stone.

----------


## selina_21

Nice Poem .... i like it 2

----------


## Veshtrusja

very nice MisCongeniality, very sweet

----------


## MisCongeniality

Here's another one, simple and beautiful. :)

*To --* By Percy Shelley (1792-1822)


Music, when soft voices die,
Vibrates in memory-
Odors, when sweet violets sicken,
Live within the sense they quicken.
Rose leaves, when the rose is dead,
Are heaped for the beloved's bed;
And so thy thoughts,
  when thou art gone,
Love itself shall slumber on.

----------


## Veshtrusja

Keep going MisCongeniality. We need poetry like this in the forum.

----------


## StormAngel

"THOUGHTS OF THANKS" 

We must be thankful for each day we see,
Whether it brings happiness or sorrow.
No matter what our status be,
For there may be no tomorrow.
Give thanks to God for your existence,
Through good times and through bad.
Thank Him for your common sense,
For this and more, you should be glad

----------


## MisCongeniality

Ja dhe 1 tjeter. I never knew someone could express so eloquently a simple action like this---falling of a leaf from a maple tree. Enjoy y'all! :)


* A Leaf* by Bronislaw Maj (1953 -  )

A leaf, one of the last, parts from a maple branch:
it is spinning in the transparent air of October, falls
on a heap of others, stops, fades. No one
admired its entrancing struggle with the wind,
followed its flight, no one will distinguish it now
as it lies among other leaves, no one saw
what I did. I am
the only one.

----------


## MisCongeniality

> "THOUGHTS OF THANKS" 
> 
> We must be thankful for each day we see,
> Whether it brings happiness or sorrow.
> No matter what our status be,
> For there may be no tomorrow.
> Give thanks to God for your existence,
> Through good times and through bad.
> Thank Him for your common sense,
> For this and more, you should be glad


Shume e vertete, megjithese ca here harrojme gjithe te mirat qe Zoti na ka dhene. Ndoshta it's because "the world" makes us see the glass half empty....
Truthfully, it's a blessing even to be able to take a breath!!!

----------


## [xeni]

MisCongeniality, te bukra poezite, vetem do beja nje pyetje krejt te pafajshme : Pse "Poetry *in Motion*" ? :)

Pershendetje!

----------


## StormAngel

> Truthfully, it's a blessing even to be able to take a breath!!!


I won`t even try to say more than this.
Plotesisht dakord me ty, eshte dhunti edhe fryma qe marrim. :)
Respekte per menyren e te menduarit MisCongeniality

----------


## MisCongeniality

> I won`t even try to say more than this.
> Plotesisht dakord me ty, eshte dhunti edhe fryma qe marrim. :)
> Respekte per menyren e te menduarit MisCongeniality


Thnx for the compliment Stormi, but we both know kujt i perkasin falenderimet. ;)

Zotit, apo jo?

selam

----------


## StormAngel

Saints Bowing in the Mountains


Do you know how beautiful you are?

I think not, my dear.

For as you talk of God,

I see great parades with wildly colorful bands

Streaming from your mind and heart,

Carrying wonderful and secret messages

To every corner of this world.

I see saints bowing in the mountains

Hundreds of miles away

To the wonder of sounds

That break into light

From your most common words.

Speak to me of your mother,

Your cousins and your friends.

Tell me of squirrels and birds you know.

Awaken your legion of nightingales

Let them soar wild and free in the sky.

And begin to sing to God.

Lets all begin to sing to God!

Do you know how beautiful you are?

I think not, my dear,

Yet Hafiz

Could set you upon a Stage

And worship you forever!


-Hafiz

----------


## StormAngel

Kete e gjeta tek nje firme e nje anetari, dhe besoj se nuk do ma merr per te keq qe bej pak plagijature. :D


A cold dark night, a sea of ice,
A ship out on the ocean,
All fitted out by man's device,
She rode in perfect motion.
A jar, a crash, a fearful clash,
A sound like awful thunder,
The dying groan, the living moan,
As the splendid ship went under.


Out on the sea when the ship went down,
Out where the lifeboats rocked,
Husbands were parted from loving wives,
Captain and sailors, they gave up their lives
Wireless rang with the awful news,
By which the whole world was shocked.
Out on the sea, near Eternity,
Where the angry waters frown,
"Nearer my God" they sang,
Just as the ship went down

The sky grows black, the icebergs crack,
And death hangs o'er the water,
But "Women first!" the orders rang,
For mother and for daughter.
A cry, a shriek, but who can speak?
For then the waters parted,
The sea was cleft; and what was left,
For the living broken hearted

----------


## BRADYKININ

*Return*  by Robert Creeley

Quiet as is proper for such places;
The street, subdued, half-snow, half-rain,
Endless, but ending in the darkened door.
Indide, they who will be there always,
Quiet as is proper for such people-
Enough for now to be here, and
To know my door is one of these. ;)

----------


## [xeni]

*Success*  


_He has achieved success 
who has lived well, 
laughed often, and loved much; 

who has enjoyed the trust of 
pure women, 

the respect of intelligent men and 
the love of little children; 

who has filled his niche and accomplished his task; 

who has left the world better than he found it 
whether by an improved poppy, 
a perfect poem or a rescued soul; 

who has never lacked appreciation of Earth's beauty 
or failed to express it; 

who has always looked for the best in others and 
given them the best he had; 

whose life was an inspiration; 
whose memory a benediction._  


*1904- Bessie Anderson Stanley*

----------


## DeLiRiUm TrEmEnS

'I waited for you yesterday since morning' 


I waited for you yesterday since morning, 
They guessed you wouldn't come, 
Do you remember the weather? Like a holiday! 
I went out without a coat. 

Today came, and they fixed for us 
A somehow specially dismal day, 
It was very late, and it was raining, 
The drops cascading down the chilly branches. 

No word of comfort, tears undried... 



ARSENY TARKOVSKY

----------


## PrInCiPiEl

*Muhammed Ikball*



> *THE MOSQUE OF CORDOVA*
> (_Written in Cordova_)
> 
> *Days and nights succession unfolds the scroll of events.
> Days and nights succession is the essence of life and death
> 
> Days and nights succession is the twin-colours silks
> With which the Almighty weaves the raiment of His attributes.
> 
> ...




¤ _Shënim_
*Muhammed Ikball* lindi më 9 Nëntor , 1877 , në Sialkot,Punxhab.
Ai i mbaroi studimet në Government College , Lahore, _Philosophy and Arabic and English Literature_ për titullin akademik _Bachelor of Arts_. *Magjistroi* më 1899.
Më vonë në Europë, më 1905 dhe në vitet që pasojnë, Ikballi përfundon 
studimet edhe për: 
- _Law degree at Lincoln's Inn_, 
- _Bachelor of Arts në Cambridge_ dhe 
- Doctor of Philosophy ( *PhD* ) në Universitetin e *Munich*_-ut_ në Gjermani.
Ndërroi jetë më 21 Prill 1938.


...

----------


## Angel Lust

If *you* think this is called poetry in motion you got it all wrong baby. 
Poetry in motion is when several ppl write a poem together, one writes one verse the other writes on and so on...

You should change the subject of this post, everything here *suck*s btw..

----------


## BRADYKININ

And who cares what you think btw.... ;)

Should I laugh or cry at people's so assumed "knowledge or intelligence?" FYI, it's called POETRY IN MOTION because these poems are posted in trains, buses....so that the passengers can read them during their short trip to work. ;) Hence the title STANDS.

----------


## Angel Lust

You're still wrong :)

----------

